# Puppy won't eat, trying to vomit, no fever.



## tigershep (Jun 24, 2014)

My 12 week old puppy refuses to eat, tries to vomit but can't but doesn't have a fever. Also she is not bloated. She drinks some water and does pee. I tried feeding her a can of dog food and she didn't want it. I also tried offering her eggs.

She doesn't appear to have worms, so I don't know if it's a stomach bug or if she was poisoned.

I've rubbed peppermint essential oil and lemongrass essential oil on her belly and paws. Does anyone else have experience with this? I really need some advice, as I cannot make it to a vet today but am contemplating a visit tomorrow if she does not improve.

Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

12 week old that is sick should see the vet. Has she pooped? What was she eating before her refusal? Kibble, raw?


----------



## tigershep (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think she has pooped today. She last ate dry kibble and some turkey. I don't know if she ate what I gave her yesterday or not because I noticed my chickens stealing it today (as she wasn't eating it). I'm not sure if it's just today she hasn't eaten or yesterday too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is she an outside dog? I'd make an appt and get her in tomorrow morning if she's still not eating and trying to barf(don't let the vet vaccinate her if she's sick!)
She may be barfing due to empty gut, but that lack of appetite is concerning. Especially if she refuses eggs(cooked?).


----------



## tigershep (Jun 24, 2014)

She is both. Spends most of the day outside, spends some time inside. We were having a lot of problems with her peeing everywhere, and I was just beginning to bring her in more. Why no vacs when sick? Should I have blood work done?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

He said she's trying to barf and can't. Isn't that a bad sign of something? I think I read that here


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

vaccines can be risky if the immune system is already stressed. I'd never allow it. Pup must be healthy. 
Bloodwork may show infection, so possibly. Bring a fecal sample. Are there mushrooms in the yard she may have ingested?


----------



## tigershep (Jun 24, 2014)

No mushrooms in the area of that yard. Wonder how much a trip to the vet will cost, I haven't needed to go in a long time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so your pup hasn't had any vaccines at all? Be careful when you do go to the vet, I'd carry the pup right out of your vehicle, bring a towel to put her on and let them know there is no immune protection(parvo, distemper, etc) If your pup is healthy, by all means start the vaccine series. I'd print this out and follow the protocol Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W. Jean Dodds, DVM


----------



## tigershep (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh no, she has had the shot for parvo, etc. She had that about a month ago.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It she is outside on her own then it is possible she has an obstruction and for that you absolutely need to go to the vet.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Read this thread the other day and was hoping for an update on your pup.


----------

